
List of All Google Subsidiaries - python_kiss
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1288776/000119312507044494/dex2101.htm
======
danielha
Is anyone aware of any advantages in, say, corporate taxes for having
subsidary being incorporated in Delaware?

Most of these subsidaries, including YouTube, have its jurisdiction in
Delaware despite being founded and located elsewhere such as CA.

